# Lets Play Chess



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/lets-play-chess/" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/07/lets-play-chess/"></a></div>
<p><strong>I hear Canon won.

</strong>A couple of gents at <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com">LensRentals.com</a> got bored during their move to new digs and decided to play some chess!</p>
<p>Canon won the game with a Fischer like performance.</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-6835" title="lenschess4" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/lenschess4.jpg" alt="" width="475" height="307" />
I know what youâ€™re thinking. Can you rent this chess set? The answer is yes!</p>
<p>For $7654.75 you can rent this chess for a 4 days, this will include the damage insurance for when you knock your king over after a terrible loss.</p>
<p>What about buying it? Sure can! $151,202.17 you can buy the pieces necessary to do this at home. As LensRentals.com mentions, buy now before the new Canon supertelephotos hit the market. The price will skyrocket. To entice you even more, theyâ€™ll throw in a free t-shirt!</p>
<p>Read More: <strong><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/07/shall-we-play-a-game">Blog Post</a> | <a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/lenses/supertelephoto/lensrentals-chess-set">Rental Post</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Etienne (Jul 21, 2011)

How cool is that?


----------



## Redreflex (Jul 21, 2011)

Absolutely hilarious!!!!


----------



## bycostello (Jul 21, 2011)

the free t-shirt swings it... where's my credit card!!


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who's noticed the King/Queen are the wrong way around?

(queen on her own colour, king on the different colour)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> Am I the only one who's noticed the King/Queen are the wrong way around?
> 
> (queen on her own colour, king on the different colour)



There is no rule in chess that I know of that requires you to move the queen only to a space with her color. This is taking during the game when pieces are obviously not in their original positions.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 21, 2011)

You know, I think I finally found a use for those STUPID lens mugs!

What a great idea (not actually using lenses for chess).


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 21, 2011)

Being a chess player myself, I really like this !! Very cool 8)

Trying to imagine myself playing a game with those heavy pieces !!

And yes, the first thing noticed is that they wrongly switched the King and Queen position.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 21, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who's noticed the King/Queen are the wrong way around?
> ...



yeah, but on the lensrentals page you can see that they were set up wrong from the shots at the beginning of the game.
maybe i'm just a nerd.

how many different types of mugs are there? i've only seen the 70-200 and 24-70 mugs before.

(actually, if someone makes a 600mm 'mug', i think a beer-chugging competition would be more fun than chess)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who's noticed the King/Queen are the wrong way around?
> ...



Dr Croubie is correct, the board setup is wrong. Yes, it's during play, but given that pawns move only forward, there's no way for the white king and queen to have switched positions at this point in the game. Clearly, though they are experts when it comes to camera gear, when it comes to chess, the folks at lensrentals are ROOKies (sorry, it just slipped out).


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 21, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > dr croubie said:
> ...



I admit i'm a ROOKie in chess but I'd love to play this game... Now I just have to convince my wife to let me buy haha.


----------



## kubelik (Jul 21, 2011)

great photos and fun post ... this is the kind of non-rumor post that I enjoy seeing. sure beats firmware updates


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 21, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who's noticed the King/Queen are the wrong way around?
> ...




The actual rule is that the board has to be positioned so that when you are looking at it, the bottom left corner is black which is referred to as dark. You rarely play with black squares, they make eyes tired. Green is good color for non wood boards.

Then, the White Queen is positioned on the 4th file from left (D-File), and Black Queen positioned on the 5th file from left (D-file) and in both situations it ends up to be the same color of the Queen, that's why the shortcut saying of the Queen on her own color, but the board has to be positioned correctly, otherwise would be still wrong, even if the queens are on their own color. 

Now, what about ROOKies ? is this an American word, the equivalent of noob ? I spent years playing Counterstrike and I know well the word noob, but I spent a lifetime playing chess and never heard of ROOKies  At least I can say that Canonrumors is helping me to learn 'English' well


----------



## Macadameane (Jul 22, 2011)

The work rookie has been around for a long time, its origins are from the word recruit. It was used to talked about first season athletes because they were just recruited. It is still most commonly used in sports talk, but can still refer to a noob (newbie) in just about anything.


----------



## ronderick (Jul 22, 2011)

There is definitely one good thing about playing chess with these big white/black lenses: the angry sibling who just lost a match would not be able to hurl the chessboard/chess pieces in anger ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2011)

At a local Renaissance Fair, they play it with real people, and real fights.


----------



## reddust (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, Maybe we should have a competition to see who can correctly name all the lens which are on the chess board.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 22, 2011)

reddust said:


> Hi, Maybe we should have a competition to see who can correctly name all the lenses which are on the chess board.





Lensrentals said:


> The complete 32 piece set includes 70-200 f/2.8 pawns, 600mm f/4 Kings and 500mm f4 Queens, 400mm f/2.8 Bishops, 300mm f/2.8 Knights, and 200mm f/2.0 Rooks in black (Nikon) and white (Canon).



I win. Or is it cheating copying their site?

meanwhile, how much fatter does the nikon 200/2.0 look compared to the canon, or is it just the angle?


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 22, 2011)

Macadameane said:


> The work rookie has been around for a long time, its origins are from the word recruit. It was used to talked about first season athletes because they were just recruited. It is still most commonly used in sports talk, but can still refer to a noob (newbie) in just about anything.



Thanks for the explanation. I guess the word is not used here, or it's me who never noticed.


----------



## SGN (Jul 22, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> meanwhile, how much fatter does the nikon 200/2.0 look compared to the canon, or is it just the angle?


That's because His Chubbiness is there with the lens hood on.


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 22, 2011)

OK, here is a competition.... If we close an eye for the incorrect King/Queen setup, it's actually Nikon to move, and it has a forced mate in 3 moves !!! The one who find it first wins the chess set + T-shirt !


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 22, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> OK, here is a competition.... If we close an eye for the incorrect King/Queen setup, it's actually Nikon to move, and it has a forced mate in 3 moves !!! The one who find it first wins the chess set + T-shirt !


black moves pawn
white moves pawn
black moves pawn
white moves pawn
black moves pawn
boss comes in
boss sees lenses
boss screams
white tips over king, resigns, and runs away
black wins


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 22, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> black moves pawn
> white moves pawn
> black moves pawn
> white moves pawn
> ...



You have a perverse imagination


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 22, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> You have a perverse imagination



i have the dirtiest imagination out of anyone i know of.

but i don't get the connotation there...?


----------



## dstppy (Jul 22, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> WarStreet said:
> 
> 
> > You have a perverse imagination
> ...



Perverse = demented . . . not perverted 

I thought you were going for a runthrough of the history-of-the-world chess scene ;D


----------



## epsiloneri (Jul 22, 2011)

WarStreet said:


> OK, here is a competition.... If we close an eye for the incorrect King/Queen setup, it's actually Nikon to move, and it has a forced mate in 3 moves !!! The one who find it first wins the chess set + T-shirt !



Assuming A1 is in the lower left corner seen in the picture... (should be the other way, but never mind)

1. Nikon moves queen to A5, checks Canon King
Canon's only option is to move B7 pawn to B6 and block the way

2. Nikon moves bishop from E3 to kill the pawn at B6, checks.
Canon's only option is to kill the bishop at B6 using pawn at A7

3. Nikon queen takes the pawn at B6 and check mates

Looking forward to the T-shirt! (and the chess set)


----------



## WarStreet (Jul 23, 2011)

epsiloneri wins the t-shirt and the set !!

To get your price you will need to carry all the pieces in your backpack in one go  Hope you have a good chiropractor

NB: it's cooler to capture the pawn with the Queen at move 2 and mating with the Bishop !


----------



## Axam (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice idea )


----------

